# ridgid tablesaw shifting alignment problem



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I took my tablesaw in for service under warranty for the shifting alignment while adjusting blade height problem, and thought I'd share what they replaced to fix it in case anyone wants to know. They replaced both trunnions, and the shifting blade now holds alignment within 0.002"

I looked the parts up on Ridgid's website, and the parts cost about $155. That being said, they also replaced the motor, and I can't believe that they charge $530 just for the motor!


----------



## akfish (Nov 1, 2013)

Any difficulty getting them to do the warranty work?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Would you explain what you mean by shifting alignment?

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*rigid tablesaw issues*



GeorgeC said:


> Would you explain what you mean by shifting alignment?
> 
> George


https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/p...scussion-forum/44527-r4512-alignment-problems

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1Z5LBJGng


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/p...scussion-forum/44527-r4512-alignment-problems
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1Z5LBJGng


That was no help. 

Shifting alignment = _________________ (in simple words)

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you read the info in the link?*



GeorgeC said:


> That was no help.
> 
> Shifting alignment = _________________ (in simple words)
> 
> George


The link: https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/p...scussion-forum/44527-r4512-alignment-problems

The blade shifts when you change the height OR bevel:
* R4512 Alignment problems *

03-27-2013, 06:03 PM


Hi all ... new to the forum and new owner of an R4512 table saw. During setup and alignment I've run into a problem. I first aligned the blade to within .002 to the miter slot at 90 degrees. When I set the bevel to 45 degrees, the blade was out approximately 1/8 inch. I had to shim the front trunions .080 to get it aligned, now reading .002 at both 90 degrees and 45 degrees. However, I noticed that the blade is not centered in the throat plate and very close to the left edge. In fact, when setting the saw on a bevel, it actually hits the throat plate at about 37 degrees and completely binds up if I go any further. I loosened both front and rear trunions and moved the assembly to the right as far as the trunion holes would allow. Reset the alignment to .002 both 90 and 45 and the blade is still hitting the throat plate before it gets to 45 degrees - it doesn't hit at 90 but it's close. I'm hoping someone more knowledgable and with more experience with this saw could provide some insight. Thanks for any help you can give.

The You Tube explains the very same issue. I don't know why; this is so important to you, it's the OP with the issue. If you don't have the issue, then why does it matter?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

akfish said:


> Any difficulty getting them to do the warranty work?


Not at all. I had to take the base and fence rails, etc. off so I could get it up out of my basement, and took it to one of the service centers nearest me, and told them what I had issues with and pointed out that the trunnions weren't touching each other, and 3 weeks later they had it all fixed.



GeorgeC said:


> Would you explain what you mean by shifting alignment?
> 
> George



If you set the blade parallel to the miter slot when it's all the way up, it will not be parallel anymore when you lower it down so it's only an inch above the table.


----------



## akfish (Nov 1, 2013)

Did you just drop off the saw at the service center & explain the situation or did you go through the website for warranty work?
I was having problems with the fence staying in alignment & used the customer service on the website & even with pictures I couldn't convey the problem & never got the issue resolved.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I took it to the service center and explained the issues.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

d_slat said:


> Not at all. I had to take the base and fence rails, etc. off so I could get it up out of my basement, and took it to one of the service centers nearest me, and told them what I had issues with and pointed out that the trunnions weren't touching each other, and 3 weeks later they had it all fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"If you set the blade parallel to the miter slot when it's all the way up, it will not be parallel anymore when you lower it down so it's only an inch above the table."

I would call that "rotating" around the center. If I understand, either the front AND the rear of the blade have moved toward or away from the fence. 

In "shifting" I would expect the whole blade to move toward or away from the fence.

You have to excuse me in word usage. Engineers tend to like very precise usage of words. It minimizes vagueness.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*really?*



GeorgeC said:


> I would call that "rotating" around the center. If I understand, either the front AND the rear of the blade have moved toward or away from the fence.
> 
> In "shifting" I would expect the whole blade to move toward or away from the fence.
> George


One end can't "shift" ..... really?
If one end shifts, it may or may not rotate around center, who knows. It may just be a bad trunnion at only one end. That would be rotating around one end? I suppose you could look at it that way, BUT without the same experience and a hands on fix, who know and further cares what engineering terms you want to use....

It's a common problem, is posted all over the web on forums like WWT and others AND there is a factory "fix" which has cured the issue AFAIK. The Grizzly G0715 had similar issue early on and a factory has changed their methods or made different parts.
:yes:


----------

